# grafting fruit trees



## rlhawks (Aug 28, 2015)

hi
I have a very large avocado tree that was planted too close to the house and I will eventually need to remove it. It has the best avocados though. I have another avocado tree which I have tried grafting to with no success. I have looked on youtube, been to a nursery and am probably 0 for 10, no luck. Is there a specialist in the los Angeles area that could either teach me the correct way or actually do the graft?
I would really like to learn this craft as I have other fruit trees down the road I would like to graft.
Thanks Bob


----------



## Coppice (Sep 6, 2015)

How well the inner bark lines up in the union, will dictate the grafts success.


----------



## Suhan Dane (Oct 25, 2015)

rlhawks said:


> hi
> I have a very large avocado tree that was planted too close to the house and I will eventually need to remove it. It has the best avocados though. I have another avocado tree which I have tried grafting to with no success. I have looked on youtube, been to a nursery and am probably 0 for 10, no luck. Is there a specialist in the los Angeles area that could either teach me the correct way or actually do the graft?
> I would really like to learn this craft as I have other fruit trees down the road I would like to graft.
> Thanks Bob


----------



## Suhan Dane (Oct 25, 2015)

Top working mature trees is easy and effective ( just Google topwork fruit tree ). With nut and fruit trees that fruit on mature wood kerf grafting will get you fruit quicker as you can use a more mature scion. It takes a bit of mucking about to get it right first time so leave your stump long so you can have a few cracks.


----------

